# Games don't recognize DirectX version. Error when trying to reinstall/update DirectX.



## Demono (Jan 28, 2005)

Pentium 4 2.6Ghz
512MB RAM
XP SP2 Home Edition with all the latest microsoft updates.
Video drivers are also up to date. I've upgraded them several times since the problem appeared doing a clean install with drivercleaner pro each time.

I need help with a directx problem. This started months ago. The problem is that certain games do not recognize what version of DirectX I have installed and tell me I need to upgrade despite having 9.0c.

Here is a screenshot of DxDiag, showing my DirectX version as well as the error message generated by a game when I try to install it: http://img489.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dx22nj.jpg

When I do try to upgrade, the installation fails. I have tried reinstalling 9.0c with both the web and redistributable version as well as of the most recent updates to them and I get this error every time I try to install as soon as it first begins to search for components to update.

"An internal system error occurred.
Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX log in your Windows folder to determine the problem."
Screenshot: http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dx17lo.jpg

A friend and I have scoured the internet for a while looking for a fix to this problem. We've tried various suggestions such as using a program to uninstall DirectX and replace with with 8.1 off the XP CD. Unfortunately that didn't help anything and the installation error remained when we tried to upgrade back to 9.0c. I reverted to a system restore point right before the directx uninstallation when it failed to fix anything so I am back to where I started.

Someone suggested checking the permissions on the following registry keys to make sure they were on full control for the admin/user and they were so that didn't help anything.

HKEY_CLASS_ROOT/Microsoft.DirectSoundCaptureAecDMO.
HKEY_CLASS_ROOT/Microsoft.DirectSoundCaptureAgcDMO
HKEY_CLASS_ROOT/Microsoft.DirectSoundCaptureNoiseSuppressDMO

Here are the latest directX error logs:

**DXError.log**

--------------------
[04/01/06 10:46:25] module: dxupdate(Feb 3 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 6026, function: CFusion::CFusion

Failed API: LoadLibraryShim()
Error: (0x80070006) - The handle is invalid.

--------------------
[04/01/06 10:46:25] module: dxupdate(Feb 3 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2956, function: IsMDXInUse

Unable to initialize MDXCheck.

--------------------
[04/01/06 10:46:25] module: dsetup32(Feb 3 2006), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.

**DirectX.log**

04/01/06 10:46:11: DXSetup: No command line switch
04/01/06 10:46:11: DXSetup: StartWizard()
04/01/06 10:46:11: dsetup32: IsWow64(): not Wow64 process.
04/01/06 10:46:16: DXSetup: CDXWSetup()
04/01/06 10:46:17: DXSetup: start installation
04/01/06 10:46:17: DSETUP: DirectXSetupA(): hWnd: 0012009C dwFlags: 02010098

04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: === SetupForDirectX() start ===
04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: Feb 3 2006 07:30:18
04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: DXSetupCommand = 0.
04/01/06 10:46:17: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 0, Steps = 0
04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
04/01/06 10:46:17: dsetup32: Installing on WinXP SP2
04/01/06 10:46:22: dsetup32: IsIA64(): not IA64.
04/01/06 10:46:22: dsetup32: CLR version number = 2.0.50727
04/01/06 10:46:22: dsetup32: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\dxupdate.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:22: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Extracting dxupdate.dll from C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\dxupdate.cab.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\dxupdate.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\dxupdate.cif from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\dxupdate.dll from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: GetCDXUpdate(): Loading dxupdate.dll in C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanese == 0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dsetup32: DirectXSetupIsJapanNec == 0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for dxdllreg_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\dxdllreg_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\dxdllreg_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_1_x64.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In RGB9Rast_2_x64.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2902.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2903.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2904.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2905.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2906.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2907.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2908.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In MDX_1.0.2909.0_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP_Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x86.cab] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Feb2005_MDX_x86.MSI does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\apr2005_d3dx9_25_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Apr2005_d3dx9_25_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Apr2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\jun2005_d3dx9_26_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Jun2005_d3dx9_26_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Jun2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:23: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\aug2005_d3dx9_27_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Aug2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Aug2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_d3dx9_27_x64.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Oct2005_MDX_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Oct2005_xinput_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\oct2005_xinput_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Oct2005_xinput_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\dec2005_d3dx9_28_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Dec2005_d3dx9_28_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Plug-In Dec2005_MDX1_x86.cab does not exist.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\feb2006_d3dx9_29_x86.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): 64bit Plug-In [Feb2006_d3dx9_29_x64.cab] is skipped on this platform.
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: -----
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): DXUPDATE_MANAGEDDX
04/01/06 10:46:24: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab...
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\DOCUME~1\Teratism\MYDOCU~1\DirectX\Feb2006_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab is trusted.
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DX36.tmp\feb2006_mdx1_x86_archive.inf from cab
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: CFusion::CFusion(): LoadLibraryShim() failed, error = 0x80070006.
04/01/06 10:46:25: dxupdate: IsMDXInUse(): Unable to initialize MDXCheck.
04/01/06 10:46:25: dsetup32: CSetup::InstallPlugIn(): DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
04/01/06 10:46:25: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 0, Steps = 0
04/01/06 10:46:25: dsetup32: start finalizing: phase: 0 - 0, total: 0 - 0
04/01/06 10:46:25: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 3, Steps = 0
04/01/06 10:46:25: dsetup32: Installation ended with value -9 = Internal or unsupported error
04/01/06 10:46:27: DXSetup: WM_APP_ENDINSTALL
04/01/06 10:46:27: DXSetup: ~CDXWSetup()


----------



## Demono (Jan 28, 2005)

*bump*

Does anyone have any ideas short of reformatting? Any good ways to install a fresh copy of directX? I used "Directx Happy Uninstall" when we tried it but I'm not really sure if it worked the way it was supposed to.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

The games you have should have a full version of Directx 9c with them. Have you tried installing Directx from one of these?


----------



## Demono (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I've tried installing several version from various sources. Ones included with the games and ones straight from the microsoft site. The installation in the screenshot is from one of the games but that error happens no matter what setup for DirectX I use. I've also of course tried installing in safe mode with the same results.

To clarify my first post, when I used DirectX Happy Uninstall, it appeared to have worked without any errors. What it supposedly did was take the DirectX 8.1 files directly off my Windows XP CD and replace my current installation with those, basically reverting my DirectX back to a 'fresh' copy which I could then update. However, when I tried to update from 8.1, I got the same exact error as in that screenshot and the log files were filled with many more errors so I just did a system restore back to the point before the uninstall.

I've tried searching for the "dsetup32: Installation ended with value -9 = Internal or unsupported error" but the information I've found wasn't very helpful. I have a general idea of what the log is saying but I don't know enough to really know what is going wrong. If anyone who could understand the log could look it over and try to point me in the right direction, maybe I'll get lucky and find a solution.

On a side note, it seems others are having a similar problem but they haven't found a solution yet: http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=304485&SiteID=1


----------



## Sleepingdog (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you ever find a solution???? It is now January 2007 and I find myself having the same problem trying to play Secret Files Tunguska that Demono did back in April 2006 with another game. I have DirectX 9.0c [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0) installed but the game doesn't recognize that I have it and if I try to install from the game CD I get the same error messages that Demono had. Trying to install again from Microsoft also fails. I've spent 3 days trying to figure this out with no luck. I have a Gateway GT5028 with Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005, dual core processor, nVIDIA GeForce 6100 (updated driver) and Realtek AC'97 Audio (updated driver).

I found this suggestion at another website http://inky.50megs.com/blogs/2005/10/directx-updates-dll-hell-revisited.htm (see bottom), but I don't have Notepad or enough knowledge to try. Can anyone help me????

Here are some excerpts of errors from DXlog and DXerror.log
--------------------
[01/01/07 18:56:21] module: dxupdate(Dec 5 2005), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5962, function: CFusion::CFusion

Failed API: LoadLibraryShim()
Error: (0x80070006) - The handle is invalid.
--------------------
[01/01/07 18:56:21] module: dxupdate(Dec 5 2005), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 2900, function: IsMDXInUse

Unable to initialize MDXCheck.
--------------------
[01/01/07 18:56:21] module: dsetup32(Dec 5 2005), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn

DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed. 
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn(): Checking for Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab...
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: DXCheckTrust(): C:\PROGRA~1\Games\Tunguska\DirectX\Dec2005_MDX1_x86_Archive.cab is trusted.
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: Extracted file C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX\DXA.tmp\dec2005_mdx1_x86_archive.inf from cab
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): DirectX Version: 4.09.00.0904.0
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: CheckDependency(): no dependency.
01/01/07 18:56:20: dxupdate: DirectXUpdateGetSetupInformation(): Section [4.09.00.0904.0-4.09.00.0904.0_WinXP] is being installed.
01/01/07 18:56:21: dxupdate: CFusion::CFusion(): LoadLibraryShim() failed, error = 0x80070006.
01/01/07 18:56:21: dxupdate: IsMDXInUse(): Unable to initialize MDXCheck.
01/01/07 18:56:21: dsetup32: CSetup::InstallPlugIn(): DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
01/01/07 18:56:21: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 0, Steps = 0
01/01/07 18:56:21: dsetup32: start finalizing: phase: 0 - 0, total: 0 - 0
01/01/07 18:56:21: DXSetup: DSetupCallback(): Phase = 3, Steps = 0
01/01/07 18:56:21: dsetup32: Installation ended with value -9 = Internal or unsupported error
01/01/07 18:56:25: DXSetup: WM_APP_ENDINSTALL
01/01/07 18:56:25: DXSetup: ~CDXWSetup()


----------

